# Please help me identify the music that I like



## Demigod

Greetings,

I'm having some problems identifying the type of music that I like. I've been fed a lot of commercial lies in my life and I've decided to make a radical change to "what I like" and not "what is cool" at the moment.

I've started with some basic classical music like Bach, Beethoven, Mozart and Vivaldi, but that didn't work out well, because .... honestly it's like listening to an episode of the classic animated show "Tom and Jerry". ( the best pieces have been ruined for me )

I've stumbled across a few songs / part of songs which I like, and I assume that they could be qualified as either "Religious music" or "Opera". Please help me determine the type:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-tCTMfVmfA#t=238 (from 4:00 to 5:10 )









Thanks in advance !


----------



## dgee

New age with a medieval/celtic bent by the sounds of it. Not opera


----------



## Nereffid

On the basis of the third piece, by Sissel, I'd recommend that you investigate the medieval composer Hildegard of Bingen. Plenty of her music is available, notably from the group Sequentia (do a youtube search - there's plenty!).


----------



## Demigod

Thank you so much for your responses !


----------



## satoru

As dgee suggested, medieval religious music may fit to your taste.

Some examples:

Hildegard von Bingen (1098-1179)





Guillaume Dufay (1397-1474)





Johannes Ockeghem (1410-1497)





Thomas Tallis (1505-1585)





Orlande de Lassus (1532-1594)





Tomás Luis de Victoria (1548-1611)





Also, if you want to try modern varieties, here are some:

Henryk Górecki (1933-2010)





Arvo Pärt (1935-)





Sir John Tavener (1944-2013)





Urmas Sisask (1960-)





Galina Grigorjeva (1962-)





Hope you enjoy some of these!


----------



## Demigod

Thanks a lot, sir. I've been listening to that kind of music for the past month. Everyday when I start listening to it I get chills down my spine.
Amazing, simply amazing.


----------

